# P11:2000 Infiniti G20 Interior Swap question - Door covers



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Say Guys!!!

I have the op to get a hold of the Interior of a 2000 Infiniti G20. both front and rear, in addition to the doors. Now I know the seat with swap over with no problems, but what about the door panels??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Wyldstyle said:


> Say Guys!!!
> 
> I have the op to get a hold of the Interior of a 2000 Infiniti G20. both front and rear, in addition to the doors. Now I know the seat with swap over with no problems, but what about the door panels??


I doubt the door panels will fit, but it's worth a try if you have the connection. As for the seats, I recently found out the front seats are not a direct fit and I have yet to have the chance to try the back seats. I have the entire set in storage now. The inner brackets are no good, it takes a little modification. In my case, I need to find someone who welds.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey justin, you need to see if those rear seats fit. i want to order some but im waiting after that front seat :bs:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I hate to tell you this, but those seats are gonna be in storage for a good long time. I'm in tampa until Sunday, the seats are in orlando, and on monday, I'm towing the car to the east coast for my friend's shop to begin the accident repairs. I won't have the car in my hands at least until the 22nd to do any more interior work and still, I have 2 amps mounted to the back of my current seats, that means I gotta unhook both amps, cap all the wires, re-route all the wires, hook the amps to the new seats, and so on.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i've got time my guinea pig :thumbup: good luck on your body work, etc.


----------

